# Canada Express Entry



## spunyani (May 22, 2015)

Hello

My IELTS score is 
Speaking 7
Reading 7.5
Listening 6.5
Writing 7.

I am working as a Technical consultant in India and my work exp is almost 7 years in technical field now.
Can you please tell me what should be the next steps to move to canada or to get canada PR?

awating response.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you consulted the Government of Canada website to see what they require you to do to apply for Express Entry?


Also, in regards to your previous question on the Australia branch, the ban that your partner received/will receive _will_ have an effect on his chances of coming to Canada. Just because _you_ can get into Canada, does not mean that your partner gets a free pass to come into Canada with you and he will have to show that he is eligible to enter Canada, on his own merit, if he is to come over as your spouse. Being refused entry into a country is one thing, but _being banned for submitting *fraudulent* documents_, regardless of whether he knew or not, is something that _all_ immigration departments take seriously. 

Also, pleading ignorance is not going to compel/persuade the Canadian government to go leniently on your partner and they, like the Australian government, will hold your partner fully responsible for the fraud because he would have signed a statement at the end of his Australian application that he certifies that all documents and statements he made on the application are true and accurate and that he accepts any punishment that may result as a result of submitting statements/documents that are not genuine.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

spunyani said:


> Hello
> 
> My IELTS score is
> Speaking 7
> ...



Did you even consider looking up the info for yourself rather than expecting us to do it for you?






WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Also, in regards to your previous question on the Australia branch, the ban that your partner received/will receive _will_ have an effect on his chances of coming to Canada. Just because _you_ can get into Canada, does not mean that your partner gets a free pass to come into Canada with you and he will have to show that he is eligible to enter Canada, on his own merit, if he is to come over as your spouse. Being refused entry into a country is one thing, but _being banned for submitting *fraudulent* documents_, regardless of whether he knew or not, is something that _all_ immigration departments take seriously.
> 
> Also, pleading ignorance is not going to compel/persuade the Canadian government to go leniently on your partner and they, like the Australian government, will hold your partner fully responsible for the fraud because he would have signed a statement at the end of his Australian application that he certifies that all documents and statements he made on the application are true and accurate and that he accepts any punishment that may result as a result of submitting statements/documents that are not genuine.



I just noticed this. After what he did he is really going to be behind the eight ball and will have great difficulty coming here (or any other western country for that matter).


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Dear all,

first became qualified to practice in this occupation, what should i write ?

Plz advise

Regards,

Zeeshan


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Dear all,
> 
> first became qualified to practice in this occupation, what should i write ?
> 
> ...



Why are you posting in multiple threads asking advice for what should be a simple question to answer?


----------

